# Color of Tren



## metsfan4life (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes I know, before you read this...I know this gets asked a lot. So I got some Tren Ace powder, same supplier. I always do at least a crude melting point test. Popped about 2g in the oven at 160, nothing. bumped to 175, still there, bumped to 185 for 10mins still there. Knocked to 205 and once I heard "ding", you could see it melting away, so good news on that part. Ok so I put together the goodie and looks just like TestE. I get that with no heat, its going to look pretty light. So I warm up the oil like normal and mix and its still TestE color, usually by now its at least a tad darker than normal color. Well I let it sit on the eyelit for a bit and got it up to about 175 for 10-15mins and its still TestE color. Normally when I do this it darkens up a tad. SO out of curiosity, I just dabbed a little and tried it, spicy as fauk. Poured a little into a vial and heated it up, got it up to 275 for easily 10mins and still looks same, smoking galore tho. Ive attached a photo for reference of it now. Any thoughts as to this being a waste to filter? I know you can get this color tren and be good to go but I know with the heating of it is part of what darkens it along with the oxidation level....


http://i.imgur.com/BuIrDP2.jpg


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 17, 2016)

I have no idea but I'm interested to hear what people say..all I've read is the color varies based on the oil & how long/high you brew it. I think the higher temp it's brewed gets you that darker rusty yellow color..which I think is what you're looking for but didn't see?


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 17, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I have no idea but I'm interested to hear what people say..all I've read is the color varies based on the oil & how long/high you brew it. I think the higher temp it's brewed gets you that darker rusty yellow color..which I think is what you're looking for but didn't see?



Yea certainly looking for a few people to chime in as I know there are some really seasoned people with the tren. Correct, just about every batch I have ever used was darker, started out pretty normal and always turned out a little darker. I like to heat a little extra to get a darker color so I know whats there. But yes, it was heated for a good bit, took a pic of it sitting in the larger beaker with the therm at 186F and it stayed there for easily 20mins. Normally if I got it even 170 for a few mins it turned darker a shade at a time. I know some can have super light tren but pretty much no heat was used. So really dont want to even filter it if its not worth it.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks like tren to me bro...color doesnt really mean much...filter that shiz and use it!!


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 17, 2016)

Cobra Strike said:


> Looks like tren to me bro...color doesnt really mean much...filter that shiz and use it!!



Even tho I heated the living hell out of it and it didnt change a single shade of color? I thought that if you leave it at high heat for a higher period of time, thats where the majority of the color of tren ace will come from. I know you can have the light tren but thought that was usually when its pretty much done with little to no heat...


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 17, 2016)

186 isnt heating the hell out of it lol and man do not make any judgments based on if the tren changes color or not...that wont tell you anything concrete


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 17, 2016)

Filter it and enjoy......

What color was your Tren A powder?  Tren A and E have a very distinct smell, those 2 items are more important than the final color of the solution....


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 17, 2016)

Cobra Strike said:


> 186 isnt heating the hell out of it lol and man do not make any judgments based on if the tren changes color or not...that wont tell you anything concrete



I put about 5ml into a vial and heated the oil to above 240F and just it there for a good long while util it started smoking...


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 17, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> Filter it and enjoy......
> 
> What color was your Tren A powder?  Tren A and E have a very distinct smell, those 2 items are more important than the final color of the solution....



Any help with the "smell"? I still have some of the TrenA powder left that Id be happy to take a whiff of


----------



## monster_king (Apr 19, 2016)

Can i have a vew of your TREN and TRAC cloor man , Always i think TRAC much darker than TREN , is that right ?


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 19, 2016)

monster_king said:


> Can i have a vew of your TREN and TRAC cloor man , Always i think TRAC much darker than TREN , is that right ?



do what?/.......


----------



## monster_king (Apr 20, 2016)

metsfan4life said:


> do what?/.......



Just courisity , Cause the TRAC raws i got is light yellow , and cooked up with the color just like the urine , not so dark . But my bros brewed TRAC even dark yellow like juice .


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 23, 2016)

monster_king said:


> Just courisity , Cause the TRAC raws i got is light yellow , and cooked up with the color just like the urine , not so dark . But my bros brewed TRAC even dark yellow like juice .



sorry...not sure what TRAC is...? Ive talked to the source and figured it out. no worries on the realness of it... it fugging hurts. only tren i have used that ive received in side effects from.


----------



## schultz1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Ive had it the color of a light beer and brown as hell.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 29, 2016)

If it's totally clear, you got ****ed, dry, no lube


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 30, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> If it's totally clear, you got ****ed, dry, no lube



Its not clear. Its tren, no doubt on it.


----------



## gh0st (May 5, 2016)

the carrier oil def effects color. i mean i seen some finished oils, brewed with gso that look straight greenish. I have seen all sorts of colored tren. from dark dark brown, light orange, to straight red. i think your g2g man. As long as it has that tren color to it


----------



## eddie (May 20, 2016)

tren a is like a yellow powder before u even have to ask!


----------



## lincolntt (May 26, 2016)

The melt point of Tren A is 90-92°C and the Test E is 34-39°C. So, are you sure you got the right thing?? The color of Tren A is light yellow and the crystal powder looks hard and bright when you take some on your finger. The Test E smells bad and nowadays, it will be a little wet. But, the it will be fine to place into the refrigerator. 

Hope you got the right thing and your source provide you the high purity stuffs.


----------



## Black Beard (Jul 3, 2016)

Tren should be some shade of yellow. Even brewed in MCT and not heated. You could pin it and do an ECLIA blood test for estradiol. It should give you a false positive HIGH result if it's trenbolone. 


Some claim tren can be clear, i call bullshit but to each their own.


----------

